# Bad Accident - GTI international



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Neil C tells me there has been a bad accident on the strip at GTI international today. 

I'm sure you will all join me in hoping no one is seriously injured and wishing the injured a speedy recovery.


----------



## charliett79 (May 13, 2012)

jamman said:


> Neil C tells me there has been a bad accident on the strip at GTI international today.
> 
> I'm sure you will all join me in hoping no one is seriously injured and wishing the injured a speedy recovery.


+1

I was at York last year when someone died on the 1/4 mile. Not a nice thing to experience.

Hope everyone involved is ok, or has a speedy recovery.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Hope no one was hurt badly, being in anything vag has at least some legacy of good occupant protection.

any more details?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I think a car has gone into the crowd Wak.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

I read on the GTI International group on Facebook that a SEAT Leon lost control and went through the barriers

https://www.facebook.com/groups/128773150473055/


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

jamman said:


> I think a car has gone into the crowd Wak.


That is not good :? Hope this doesn't turn out as bad as I imagine!


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh lord, my thoughts and prayers are that everyone is ok. I was going to go but such is fate that i didnt... who knows. Just hope no one is seriously injured or any fatalities.


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

Patrizio72 said:


> Oh lord, my thoughts and prayers are that everyone is ok.


^^^ This! Not good at all


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

Ohhh cr * p I hope they are all ok.


----------



## Dan_TT (Jul 26, 2008)

Hope everyone is OK, just sent a text to mates who are / were there all weekend see if they know what's happened and if everyone ok.


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

Hope its no where near as bad a it sounds guys


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

When I was there for the aircraft show something similar happened on a track day, on one other visit where I was taking pics I tried to flag a porsche down on two laps before he got the hint something was amiss and pulled in, his bonnet was open and on the latch.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Apprently the car had a snap on steering wheel and it came off whilst going down the strip. Driver is walking wounded.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

If anyone has photos or video footage (especially) of the accident at GTI International, the organisers would be very interested to hear from you

e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Wish all involved a speedy recovery!


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

tonksy26 said:


> Apprently the car had a snap on steering wheel and it came off whilst going down the strip. Driver is walking wounded.


OMG


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

5hit not good and i hope any watchers are not too bad!!! snap on steering wheel fsssssssss. are all of our ttf ttoc members ok that went, jees scary times for the crowd and driver i bet.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Just got home and I just cant believe it !! The bloody Seat's steering wheel came off and he ploughed into the crowd !! 3 people taken away by air ambulance with broken pelvis , legs and shoulder. It really was a truly gruesome site to see people being knocked out of the way by a fast moving car 

Took it easy on the way home I can tell you.

Neil


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Unbelievable...I actually cant believe it... Would he not be trouble for dangerous driving even on the strip... Was there no opportunity to brake at all????? How far up the strip was this?? I m tryimg to think how on earth this is possible in a straight line??


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

R80RTT said:


> Unbelievable...I actually cant believe it... Would he not be trouble for dangerous driving even on the strip... Was there no opportunity to brake at all????? How far up the strip was this?? I m tryimg to think how on earth this is possible in a straight line??


He was just about to leave the fenced area then I saw him holding the steering wheel but it wasnt connected to the car !!!! Then he suddenly veared left hit the brake as he hit the barrier then just punched a hole through the crowd.

Really shocking and he was only 10 feet away from me when it happened. What a terrible end to a good day


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

R80

Accidents happen and they can overtake you faster than you would believe, this poor guy never set off with the intention of injuring anyone and must be going throught hell at this moment, not only is his car to some degree totalled, he will be seeing if his insurance covers him, but on top of that he wiil be seeing the faces of these poor guys in his windscreen, and will be living the moment over and over again...... Have a heart, it was the last thing on his mind..


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

neilc said:


> R80RTT said:
> 
> 
> > Unbelievable...I actually cant believe it... Would he not be trouble for dangerous driving even on the strip... Was there no opportunity to brake at all????? How far up the strip was this?? I m tryimg to think how on earth this is possible in a straight line??
> ...


do you know if there are many hurt buddy?


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

One of the lads just text me a pic of the Leon just before it set off, a track preped M1


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

jamman said:


> I think a car has gone into the crowd Wak.


Terrible news, you dont immediately think about a track event like GTI having crowd injuries as they are well spaced out and well organised, hope everyone involved makes a full recovery.

:?


----------



## ianboom (Apr 16, 2012)

Terrible news, I hope nobody was injured.

Hope the health and safety bunch don't try and ban meets like this-a typical knee jerk reaction.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Tbh from that picture, doesn't seem to much safety gone into the strip. Car racing at dangerous speeds and it looks like there's only those red an white plastic Barriers between the crowd and the strip. I may be wrong as I wasn't there but looking at the picture there just asking for fatalities.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I was there this week end and one of the people I met said he didn't brake at any point even as he ploughed into the barrier


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

It was lucky as he was about 150m up from the grandstand so not a lot of people up that far


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Taylortony said:


> R80
> 
> Accidents happen and they can overtake you faster than you would believe, this poor guy never set off with the intention of injuring anyone and must be going throught hell at this moment, not only is his car to some degree totalled, he will be seeing if his insurance covers him, but on top of that he wiil be seeing the faces of these poor guys in his windscreen, and will be living the moment over and over again...... Have a heart, it was the last thing on his mind..


Agree with this statement. This guy must be feeling pretty low right now


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

RudeBadger said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > R80RTT said:
> ...


Ther were 3 hurt 2 airlifted to hospital all they kept saying over the tanoy was that they were stable 
It was not the guys car it was aRevo demo car


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Either way they should make the event as safe as possible for the crowd. The driver is taking the risk into his own hands by going on the strip but the crowd should not be the ones who are also at risk.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

This is in no way trying to excuse or explain what he did or didn't do, but...

I think having your hands on a fixed (ish) point like the steering wheel would help you to brake. I think it's to do with being able to brace yourself. I think you'd find it difficult to physically brake if the steering wheel wasn't there - not saying it's impossible. Also, the shock of having a steering wheel come off when you're hurtling down a road would be enough to panic anyone.

This hardly compares, but about a year or so back, I crashed my car into the neighbour's car. My foot slipped off the clutch and instead of hitting the brake, I hit the accelerator and couldn't find the brake. Thinking about it afterwards, my logical brain said I should have used the handbrake...but at the time, you just can't react as you think you would in the situation.

Like others have said, I hope everyone involved recovers fully.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Got to agree Kell if something had snapped or given way then I think he would have had a better chance of reacting but having the wheel come off in your hand you are going to be in total shock


----------



## revo carl (Jun 18, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Ther were 3 hurt 2 airlifted to hospital all they kept saying over the tanoy was that they were stable
> It was not the guys car it was aRevo demo car


it was not a revo car, It was another tuner, I'm not sure who but nothing at all to do with us. All our thoughts go out to everyone involved


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

revo carl said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Ther were 3 hurt 2 airlifted to hospital all they kept saying over the tanoy was that they were stable
> ...


Sorry just what I had heard and had seen the REVO decals along the side


----------



## M18 POG (Jun 13, 2012)

WOW... This isn't good at all! My feelings go out to all involved. Hopefully they will be back up and walking soon.

Poor guy as he will be in bits for a long time.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just read on the inters web site two of the injured have been release from hospital no news on the third casualty


----------



## revo carl (Jun 18, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Sorry just what I had heard and had seen the REVO decals along the side


I can assure you it didn't, If you search hard enough you will find images of the vehicle both before and after the incident. It was not associated with us in any way shape or form. feel free to email me any more questions you may have on the topic


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

revo carl said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry just what I had heard and had seen the REVO decals along the side
> ...


hi Carl i hear you bud, but stop the corporate sheite we heard you the first time.............why not join in the hope they are ok sympathies everyone else is doing :?


----------



## revo carl (Jun 18, 2008)

If you heard me the first time maybe you heard me saying that our thoughts were with all involved ;-)

Nothing cooperate about my responses just making sure that the facts are correct.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just heard all 3 injured party's are now back home and there injuries were not as bad as first thought


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Just heard all 3 injured party's are now back home and there injuries were not as bad as first thought


Thats great news !!!!! It looked bloody awful so I for one am really relieved


----------

